# 12 Hours of Flying. Need advice!



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I posted a few months ago about my upcoming overseas move. My family is moving from Italy to the Portland area, and we will be finally got our itinerary. We are flying through Delta and KLM. 

A 2 hour flight to Amsterdam, with a 2 hour layover, and then a 10 hour flight to our destination. It's going to be a long day..

We have a crate that Flint is comfortable with, and he sleeps in it every night. I am worried about his anxiety on the plane. He has been very anxious with the move and has unfortunately been whining and barking more than usual when left alone in his crate. (I have been trying to get him used to it when company is over)

A friend of mine is flying a similar route with her Irish Wolfhound and will be sedating her, and suggested I do the same. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that, because I've never given him a sedative before. 

Has anyone else done something like this? Am I allowed to give him something to chew on, or any comfortable blankets or crate pads? Is the sedation something I should look into? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

There is lots of detailed information on how to prepare for your travel with your pet on the Delta website: 
http://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/traveling-with-us/special-travel-needs/pets.html

This is what they say about sedation:
_Tranquilizers
The use of pet tranquilizers at high altitudes is unpredictable. If you plan to sedate your pet, you must have written consent from the pet's veterinarian. This information must be attached to the kennel. Please keep in mind that Delta agents cannot administer medication of any kind._

It is a very long flight and I would be really worried about your vizsla's anxiety.
It might be worth considering if you could have her certified as an Emotional Support Animal, so that you could bring her in the cabin with you.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wasn't aware I could get a large animal registered an ESA for on the plane. I didn't think he'd have any room! But that's a good idea. I will definitely look into it!

I see the vet this week, so I will ask if they will suggest sedatives, but at my vet clinic, they can't prescribe them. I have to get all animal medications from Italian farmacias and it's really weird.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Most airlines require the person to have a prescription for a ESA, not the animal. The airlines figured out this trick already.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd definitely be able to get a prescription for an ESA for myself. It just never occurred to me to bring him in the cabin because he's so big. 

I've often thought about training him to be a service dog once he matures more.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

You might need an extra seat. I dont think there is any way i could squeeze berkeley in front of me or let that 54lb guy sit on my lap for 10 hours.

Although either way im sure he will be taking up the whole row! . . . and hanging into the aisle


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

First of all, good luck with the flight and the move!

When I was in high school, we had a dog that would get extremely car sick. We would have to sedate her, no matter if we were driving across town or across the state. I can't remember what we used, but she would get extemely drowsy - almost like dramamine for dogs. My suggestion would be to tranquilize him first, in the comfort of familiar surroundings to see how he reacts. That way, if he has any trouble with the sedation, you would see it ahead of time and know that you shouldn't do it for the flight. 

I like the ESA idea better! I hope that is something that could work for you. I know I'd be better with my little girl by our side.


----------

